
On Cyber Monday, Amazon Sold 158 Items Per Second (13.7 Million In Total) - Cmccann7
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/27/on-november-29-amazon-sold-158-items-per-second-13-7-million-in-total/
======
ankimal
Should have bought this stock 2 years back, just dint have any money then.
Cant even imagine what the Full Year (FY) earnings results are going to look
like.

------
spooneybarger
that is a rather wow inducing stat. makes you wonder how many walmart does at
peak across all its stores etc.

